# Is there a comfortable midi keyboard with keys that are easy on the hands?



## ninose (Oct 8, 2020)

Hello everyone,

I'm looking to upgrade from my Nektar GX 61 midi keyboard. I find the keys to be too stiff. It a good keyboard. But after a while I experience hand strain from the springy keys compared to other keyboards I've used in the past. Now I wish I’d stayed with my old M-Audio Keystation 49 which I found more comfortable to play. But I sold it years ago. But for anyone who has used the Nektar series keyboards, what are some other midi keyboards you would recommend where the keys have less resistance to them? I'm not sure if that's because the keys are synth action. But I'l love to know what other midi keyboards might be a little easier on the hands. Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## robcs (Oct 8, 2020)

I hate synth action keys too. My KK S61 has great keys and I’ve never noticed any discomfort from playing. But your best bet is to head to a local music store and try out a range of keyboards. You know how your GX feels, so you can compare directly


----------



## fakemaxwell (Oct 8, 2020)

If you want a full size, weighted 88 key, the Kawaii ES110 is light and breezy while still feeling pretty much like a real piano. Semi weighted I like the Akai MPK261, best feeling spring keys that I've found.


----------



## iwritemusic (Oct 8, 2020)

My Fatar SL161 has great touch but the electronics are unreliable as heck, as was its predecessor (warranty claim). I remember really liking the M-Audio Axiom 61 at Guitar Center though.


----------



## ninose (Oct 8, 2020)

Thank you very much everyone. I was also looking into the Native Instruments S61 and S88. I’ve heard a lot of YouTube reviewers rave about the S88’s fully weighted keys as well as the S61’s semi-weighted keys. Unfortunately, no Guitar Center near me has an S61 or S88 on display. But I’m now looking into the keyboards all of you have kindly suggested. My interest in a Native Instruments midi keyboard was also for the rapid navigation advantages that come with those twin screens and knobs.


----------



## HeliaVox (Oct 8, 2020)

Also look at your pedagogy. 
Your hands or wrists may be too tight or in the wrong position, or a whole host of other physical issues of your playing. 
It might have nothing to do with your keyboard.
You didn't mention the level of your training in keyboard playing, so I'm just pointing out other options.


----------



## ninose (Oct 8, 2020)

Thank you HeliaVox. Sorry I didn’t mention it in my original post. I’m a beginner. But I understand that posture is everything in terms of the correct height and correct angle the arms and hands should be in, and that an incorrect posture can easily lead to hand strain. But I’ve seen other people complain about the GX61’s stiff keys. Until then, I thought it was just me or something I might be doing wrong. But I don’t remember having that issue with the old M-Audio keyboard I had. Thanks again for your input. 🙂


----------



## ninose (Oct 8, 2020)

robcs said:


> I hate synth action keys too. My KK S61 has great keys and I’ve never noticed any discomfort from playing. But your best bet is to head to a local music store and try out a range of keyboards. You know how your GX feels, so you can compare directly



Hi robcs, have you also played the S88? If you so, how do the S88 keys feel (tension wise) compared to the S61? Thank you in advance.


----------



## holywilly (Oct 8, 2020)

Roland’s Keyboards are truly amazing, both weighted and semi-weighted. Worth to check them out!

We have Fantom, FA, RD, Juno, A88 MK2 in our studio, very easy on the hands.


----------



## robcs (Oct 8, 2020)

ninose said:


> Hi robcs, have you also played the S88? If you so, how do the S88 keys feel (tension wise) compared to the S61? Thank you in advance.



as a pianist, I loved the S88 keys, and it was a tough choice. But for laying down VI tracks I actually find semi-weighted keys easier to control. That’s why I ended up going for the S61.


----------



## bill5 (Oct 8, 2020)

fakemaxwell said:


> If you want a full size, weighted 88 key, the Kawaii ES110 is light and breezy while still feeling pretty much like a real piano. Semi weighted I like the Akai MPK261, best feeling spring keys that I've found.


?? A weighted keybed has far MORE resistance, not less. He needs a synth action keyboard, just one, as he said, that's a little less stiff.

FWIW I have found Casio keybeds to be very forgiving - not sure what if any MIDI controllers they have, but you could get a "workstation" keyboard and do fine, as long as on board knobs etc aren't a big thing. But yeah if possible, you really need to shop around and try some.


----------



## fakemaxwell (Oct 8, 2020)

bill5 said:


> ?? A weighted keybed has far MORE resistance, not less. He needs a synth action keyboard, just one, as he said, that's a little less stiff.



??? Did you see the part where I said "if"???? Also I've played plenty of junky synth keybeds that were harder to play than the kawai, completely different experience


----------



## bill5 (Oct 8, 2020)

lol - whatever dude


----------



## Travis Banks (Oct 9, 2020)

I have an S49 and upgraded to S88 recently, mostly because I wanted access to more key switches and was tired of backtracking to do them manually. Regardless, I love the S88 now, but unless you have Komplete Kontrol, those 2 screens don't do much. I am assuming you do since you are looking at it, but just in case, I wanted to point it out. It is pretty much for Native Instruments only. Sure it can control other instruments, but it is really geared toward their ecosystem.


----------



## ninose (Oct 9, 2020)

Travis Banks said:


> I have an S49 and upgraded to S88 recently, mostly because I wanted access to more key switches and was tired of backtracking to do them manually. Regardless, I love the S88 now, but unless you have Komplete Kontrol, those 2 screens don't do much. I am assuming you do since you are looking at it, but just in case, I wanted to point it out. It is pretty much for Native Instruments only. Sure it can control other instruments, but it is really geared toward their ecosystem.



Hi Travis. Well I don’t have Komplete Kontrol yet but I’m looking into it as well. I’m just not sure which Komplete Kontrol 13 version to get. I already have Native Instruments Thrill and I’m planning on getting Straylight, Arkhis, and possibly Action Strings. Just holding off until Black Friday or Christmas to see what’s on sale. My other libraries right now are Spitfire’s Albion 1, 3 & 5, VSL’s Big Bang Brass collection, and Sonuscore’s “The Orchestra”. All of which I managed to buy when they were on sale. 

Ideally I’d love to be able to rent the S61 and S88 for a weekend. But no Guitar Center near me (in the Boston area) seems to have either of them in stock.


----------



## robcs (Oct 9, 2020)

Well, you could buy one from Amazon, try it, then return it if it doesn’t work out. If you were really determined, you could do that twice, one for the S61 and once for the S88. Expensive, but it might be your best/only option.


----------



## Travis Banks (Oct 9, 2020)

The bundle deals with an S88, and Komplete Kontrol might interest you, although I know it's certainly a chunk of money. If you end up with duplicate licenses based on what you already own, you can probably sell them here in the forums.


----------



## MartinH. (Oct 9, 2020)

ninose said:


> I kind of wished I stayed with my old M-Audio 49 keyboard now which I found more comfortable to play. But I sold it years ago.


Is that the one with the silver/grey plastic that is fairly loud when you play it? Iirc that one is still harder to press the keys on than the keyboard that my girlfriend has, which was either a Casio or Yamaha I think, and not super expensive either. One of those standalone ones with integrated speakers, so it's fairly big on the desk and might not fit well under it.


----------



## ninose (Oct 9, 2020)

MartinH. said:


> Is that the one with the silver/grey plastic that is fairly loud when you play it? Iirc that one is still harder to press the keys on than the keyboard that my girlfriend has, which was either a Casio or Yamaha I think, and not super expensive either. One of those standalone ones with integrated speakers, so it's fairly big on the desk and might not fit well under it.




Yes, my old M-Audio 49 was light grey. I think the newer black M-Audio keyboards look so much nicer. I see that M-Audio now has the Keystation 88 Mark 3 which looks really nice and costs only $229 on Amazon. I’ve never seen it up close but I’ve heard good things about it.


----------



## iwritemusic (Oct 10, 2020)

bill5 said:


> FWIW I have found Casio keybeds to be very forgiving - not sure what if any MIDI controllers they have, but you could get a "workstation" keyboard and do fine, as long as on board knobs etc aren't a big thing. But yeah if possible, you really need to shop around and try some.



Agreed, I went with the Privia for a portable piano because of the action. It might be a bit sluggish for really fast stuff, but for all other uses a comfortable and inspiring action. It sends MIDI to the DAW just fine for recording work too.


----------

